# Portland Port News



## STRAWBERRY (Jan 11, 2006)

Portland Port have just completed a public consultation regarding the redevelopment of the dock area. 
As it is coming up to christmas, the Royal Fleet Auxiliary have taken up most of the berths, RFA Mounts Bay is alongside Q2/Q4. RFA Wave knight is alongside DWB. RFA Fort Rosalie is alongside OCP. also in port is the Ex British Warship sold to Chile Named "Alamaranti Cochrane". She is here for training.
Porland Harbour authority have placed an order with Safehaven Marine in County Cork (Ireland) for a new Pilot Boat to replace the ageing Nelson 40 "Rodwell" The class of choice is an Interseptor 42. She will be named "Culverwell" and hopefully be launched near the end of 2007.
for more information you can check-out the website www.portland-port.co.uk
Hope you all have a merry chrimbmas and a great year to come. Andy


----------



## bigblueballoon (Jan 3, 2007)

*RFA Fort Rosalie*

Hi, 

Do you know if Fort Rosalie still berthed at Portland?

Thanks.


----------



## Peter4447 (Jan 26, 2006)

Hi Andy
A very happy New Year to you. Took a run across to Portland (avoiding any barbed wire) on New Year's Day to have a look at how things are going. There seemed to be more grey alongside than when the RN was in residence! I believe the RFA had hopes of accquiring Portland when OST moved to Plymouth, seems they are still determined to use the base to the full.
Peter4447(Thumb)


----------



## STRAWBERRY (Jan 11, 2006)

Peter4447 said:


> Hi Andy
> A very happy New Year to you. Took a run across to Portland (avoiding any barbed wire) on New Year's Day to have a look at how things are going. There seemed to be more grey alongside than when the RN was in residence! I believe the RFA had hopes of accquiring Portland when OST moved to Plymouth, seems they are still determined to use the base to the full.
> Peter4447(Thumb)


Hi Peter, Nice to hear from you again, hope you had a great christmas and new year. Yes Portland are lucky to have a 5 year contract with the RFA to provide berths. With The RN Taking all the dockyard space, It's a good job too. As An Ex RFA Leading Hand Deck...we spent many an hour on christmas eve, steaming up and down the south coast looking for a berth. whilst the navy were all alongside comfortably eating mince pies, either at home or on board duty with their families. I'm Sure that has not changed.
The hopes the RFA had at Accquiring Portland was, as I understand only a rumour mad up by myself and a couple of other portlanders at the time (and the portland commando's) if you know what I mean...(gentle lady folk of local hostalries who enjoy in a little howsyerfather with a crewman in order to get free meals for the duration of a ships visit) still happens now...they used to spend more time on the ship than I did, and I was always duty!!!.
Well Take care, Cheers.......................Andy


----------

